# My first Limited Distance ride is Saturday



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am very excited and nervous about our 25 mile ride Saturday. I went to the barn and my riding partners were there. One is riding with me on her Arabian that can be a little on the hot side starting out for the first 3 miles or so. The other buddy is going to be our "crew" person God bless her!!! 

Biscuit wouldn't trot out for me and I had his trainer work with him on it and he trots out now like a total darling. I clucked to him today and he instantly picked up the trot (Thank You Allison!!!!) and I trotted him out several times and around and back. I then saddled him and trotted him out saddled and Lee-Ann trotted him out too...just in case I am not capable when I get off!!! My legs are like spaghetti sometimes and my knee is not a happy camper at times (knee surgery last year) so we wanted to make sure he'd trot out for both of us.

We are leaving Friday morning for Humble, Texas (just north of Houston) so if anyone here is going look us up - we will have Biscuit and Legato, a grey Arabian.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

run your own race, dont wait on a partner, nor expect them to wait on you, meet up at the end. It'll be over before you know it. The GPS and knowing exactly how far you hav e come and have to go helps alot with ride management. DOnt forget to go back to the finish line and cheer for the 50 and 100 milers. My friend did her first 50 miler , finished in under the allowed time and alomst evry one had left and they served dinner early without her. I thought that was pretty sorry. After you get back and unwind and rest a bit get some beer and some lawn chairs and hang out by the finnish line for a few hours.

My plan is the old dominion Va 30 on 28 april and the Biltmore estate NC 50 miler in may. Not planning mush out after that, will do a few rides. I do have a crewmenber for the Biltmore as her horse is a couple weeks too young to compete.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe, thanks for the advice but Lee Ann and I are going to stick together - hahaha we are just going to try to get through it without getting our butts tossed or scared to death. Such a sissy these days. If I can cross the finish line without wussing out I will be thrilled. Legato, her mare, gets a little cranked up to start out with but will calm down riding behind Biscuit. Lee Ann always said if I didn't ride she was going to take a picture of Biscuit's backside and dangle it in front of Legato! 

I will remember about staying to cheer on the others. That was sweet of you Joe!!! I wish hubby was going to cheer me on but he will be riding with our group that week. The young lady training with Biscuit on cantering, etc. might be in the area and she may come to watch. 

I think I have everything I need - just need some cajones!!!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Luck!! And have fun! Let us know how it goes!!

Oh..and get pics!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

WOOHOO, cannot wait to hear about how much fun you and your pony have!!

Also somewhat jealous that your ride season can start so early!

Expect a ton of pics and videos.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> My plan is the old dominion Va 30 on 28 april and the Biltmore estate NC 50 miler in may.



Look forward to meeting you in April, as I, too, plan to do the OD No Frills ride! We shall have to do the anti-rain dance together (though it never works, it always rains for No Frills).


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will let y'all know how it goes. I cleared my Roam Camera of files so it can hold quiet a bit of footage. I will also have my Canon Camera and my cell phone. Lots of ways to take pictures. We are going Friday morning to set up our camp and get the horses settled in. I am so excited...I can't wait....y'all wish me some big cajones!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wasnt sure how my horse was gonna react at the blast off start or what was gonna happen. And I didnt want to be in the saddle when I found out. I started on the ground jogging. Actually trained like this. He used to get pretty wound up at large rides so I would lead him the first half mile or so get him focused on me. SInce there are two of you it might pay to let the fast riders head out.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The fact that you're going to do it shows that you've already got them things. The Best of Luck & Have a Blast!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You go girl!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Got my information tonight - I am rider #236!!!

Joe, we had already decided to let the faster group get out. Biscuit should be fine - he gets a little excited but not too bad but Legato is a rocket ready to go at the beginning of the ride. Lee Ann often has to walk her into the woods and mount after walking a hundred yards or so. Whatever it takes. 

I might have grown some in three years Northern. This is something I have wanted to do since before I got my first horse 3 years ago. It has been a long time coming. 

Thanks Heather - I am very excited about it - I had wanted to ride these with Red!!! He loves the woods. But, Biscuit is going to haul me around Saturday so give Red some hugs for me. (Cake Mom aka Heather now owns my former horse Red)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

QOS said:


> I am very excited and nervous about our 25 mile ride Saturday. I went to the barn and my riding partners were there. One is riding with me on her Arabian that can be a little on the hot side starting out for the first 3 miles or so. The other buddy is going to be our "crew" person God bless her!!!
> 
> Biscuit wouldn't trot out for me and I had his trainer work with him on it and he trots out now like a total darling. I clucked to him today and he instantly picked up the trot (Thank You Allison!!!!) and I trotted him out several times and around and back. I then saddled him and trotted him out saddled and Lee-Ann trotted him out too...just in case I am not capable when I get off!!! My legs are like spaghetti sometimes and my knee is not a happy camper at times (knee surgery last year) so we wanted to make sure he'd trot out for both of us.
> 
> We are leaving Friday morning for Humble, Texas (just north of Houston) so if anyone here is going look us up - we will have Biscuit and Legato, a grey Arabian.


Congrats on moving into distance riding. I started with Dressage, then Hunter, worked cattle and rode distance. While that represents only a few disciplines I found distance riding to be the most fun. Some of the most enjoyable weekends of my youth were 3 day weekends spent riding 30 or more miles a day. Of course I didn't have any support person. I left with what I needed for the weekend or picked it up on the way :lol:

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Never got it out my blood after I started doing it. About 40 years later it's still my favorite riding.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks ITSLBSNOTMILES. We have been trail riding for almost 3 years and I just love being out in the woods with my horses. I have enjoyed our camping trips even in the heat of the Texas summer and the cold winters in my unheated horse trailer! This is "kickin' it up a notch". Trying to remember everything I need or think I will need for the trip and the ride! Wish me luck!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I told Red about it today Denise. He said tell alfalfa girl to go ahead, and pranced off to canter his behind around a course of 7 jumps. We are going to event him I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Heather, I think The Schweeettt Man will be terrific at eventing. Can't wait to see him with ribbons in his mane. He will always be a champion in my eyes!


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so excited for you, QOS (Denise, right?)! 
It sounds like fun! Where can I get more information about distance riding? I assume that you have to ride the 25 miles under a certain time? What is the crew and/or support person's job? Are trails well marked?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

There is another thread http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/new-endurance-riding-110742/ and it has tons of good information. I think we have 6 hours to ride the 25 miles. We are having a crew member for this ride because she is our riding buddy and chose not to ride with us. She has a ton of experience in competitive trail competitions - me and the other lady are newbies!!! 
http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/new-endurance-riding-110742/


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

very jealous you are starting so early i cant start til march  take lots of pics cant wait to see your adventure... actually no pics, video tape the whole **** thing 

have fun


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok...looks like we are going to get rained on. Gaaa! It is a fairly sandy place - some dirt/mud depending on the parts of the trail. I have rode there before and some of it is just freaking mud. Gaaa! Biscuit is not a fan of sloppy conditions. I do have a rain poncho but think I need to get a rain suit today. We are going to ride the horses in different rain gear to see which works for us. 

Bummer - cold is one thing, wet is one thing....but cold and wet kinda bites. I did ride in the rain on Christmas Eve for about 5 miles and wasn't cold at all til I got off of Biscuit. He is a little heater!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

QOS said:


> Lee-Ann trotted him out too...just in case I am not capable when I get off!!!


Verify with the rules that you can have someone else trot him out for you. Some groups have different rules for crew help for the LD vs the regular endurance rides. Hate to see you DQ'd on your first ride.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I got one of these for my saddle bag actually fairly durable, Weatherproof Slicker - Horse.com

Cabelas also sells waterproof jeans that are pretty comfortable. I love em for the on again off again drizzle days. They are rainproof but feel very close to wearing regular jeans.

or you could just suck it up buttercup


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Ohhhhh good luck! This sounds like a lot of fun. I should look into it in our area when we get our horses.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

MLS I will check with the rules FIRST. I know the ride manager and the assistant ride manager so I will make sure I don't get disqualified. That would BITE. 

hahahaha Joe - I might have to suck it up. I do have a poncho but will trot myself over to Academy after awhile and see if they have any rain pants. I have had my hands full since yesterday making a cupcakes with pearls and ivy and cake balls that are pearlized. OMG I WILL NEVER MAKE CAKE BALLS AGAIN. I just kept thinking to myself " This is for the horses " . They took FOREVER to make. 

Ok..off the work rant.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Just talked to my riding buddy. She was out at the barn trying different rain apparel. She is going to Gander Mountain when she leaves the barn to get rain pants. She said she nearly melted in a raincoat. It is over 50% chance of rain Friday when we are setting up camp. Less for Saturday but who knows? We may be riding in a downpour. I don't mind but some people do! Honey Darling Precious had a long cowboy raincoat that fits me that I am going to take but don't know if I will be riding in that rascal. I think it will be too hot!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

A good waterproof slicker is what I love, because it will cover me and my legs, but also most of the saddle and some of the gear. If you can't get one that covers the pommel and cantle you'll probably want waterproof pants, because in a good rain the water can run into your seat and you'd end up with a wet bottom. I never had waterproof pants so I really loved my slicker. A large poncho might be better though. Trial and error will tell


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the poncho - don't want a wet backside so I am going to take poncho, rain pants and a rain coat! One of those will surely work!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

could cut the rear out of your pants, that way everything will stay air dried.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahah I don't want to scare the horses Joe!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok this bites. I have got a little cold or whatever it is. Honey Darling Precious came home Monday with it and actually stayed home yesterday. I nearly fell out - he goes to work whether he is dragging a leg or in a coma. 

Drinking hot tea with honey, taking Dayquill. I have dreamed of this for 3 years and now short of being in a coma or having pneumonia, I am going. 

We are supposed to have a NASTY storm Friday night so we made contingency plans to put the horses back in the trailer if need be. Hahahah we have had a blast just planning and training for this.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Hot tea (brewed strong), lemon, cinnamon, rum or whiskey of choice (liberal amount) ) and sweeten to taste. Don't know that it actually cures anything, but I always feel better.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

aaaaahhhhh a hot tottie for the body. I do have some rum that I use for cakes. I don't drink alcohol but will make an exception if it makes me better!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Praying for a SAFE, healthy trip!!! (AND SOME HUGE CAJONES)!!!

Watched the Tevis Cup last night on HRTV and all I could think of was you guys!!
I take an oversized poncho, a belt, and some rubberbands. Pull the poncho down tight and belt it to keep it from flapping, then I use a rubberband and attach it to the saddlehorn in front to keep me dry. Remember a string to tie around the hood and your neck to keep it from blowing off, I'll also tie it back to keep it from flapping around if I have a hat on. 

Good, Good LUCK!!!!! Can't wait to live vicariously through your adventure!!!!! So excited to watch the video!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I went to Gander Mountain and bought some Frogg Toggs today. They are huge on me but I'd rather too big than too little. It will keep me dry. Tack is in the trailer. Pulse and Respiration check point goodies are ready....a little feed, a little alfalfa and some carrots, plus some electrolytes if he needs them. 

I got out the cot bed instead of the air mattress so I have to load that with my personal stuff in the morning. We should be leaving by 11:00 AM for Houston which is about 95 miles from the barn. 

So excited I almost can't stand it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I take an oversized poncho, a belt, and some rubberbands. Pull the poncho down tight and belt it to keep it from flapping, then I use a rubberband and attach it to the saddlehorn in front to keep me dry. Remember a string to tie around the hood and your neck to keep it from blowing off, I'll also tie it back to keep it from flapping around if I have a hat on.


Sound advice in bad weather. Anything you do that keeps you dry and warm is good. Not much (from the riding perspective) that's more annoying than being wet and/or cold on a long distance ride. Even worse if you're going to be out multiple days (or longer).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Woohoo have fun and let us know what happens!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Denise, you are going to do great.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope so!!! I have got my clothes out to pack and some other "stuff". Gaaa!!! The bad thing about going anywhere is dragging all the stuff and you hope you don't forget something you REALLY need. Of course, we will not be in the boonies. ahahahahaha we will be on the grounds of the Bush International Airport right off of FM 1960 which is an EXTREMELY 5-7 lane road....We may have to cross that road...hope not. We will find out at the ride meeting. Starbucks is right down the road. Our riding buddy that is going to be our crew person is driving up separate from us so we will have her car to make a run if necessary. Dinner is provided Friday night, a light breakfast of Fiber One bars and vendors at the vet checks if we do want to get something so food wise, we are packing lite!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Starbucks? WOOHOO ... Hey, since I been out of horses for near 30 years do they make cup holders on saddles yet? How perfect would that be! Up early in the AM, hit the Starbucks for some coffee, get your horse tacked up with the cup holder and head on down the trail, java in hand ... errrr cup.

Anyway, good luck and have loads of fun!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

QOS said:


> I hope so!!! I have got my clothes out to pack and some other "stuff". Gaaa!!! The bad thing about going anywhere is dragging all the stuff and you hope you don't forget something you REALLY need. Of course, we will not be in the boonies. ahahahahaha we will be on the grounds of the Bush International Airport right off of FM 1960 which is an EXTREMELY 5-7 lane road....We may have to cross that road...hope not. We will find out at the ride meeting. Starbucks is right down the road. Our riding buddy that is going to be our crew person is driving up separate from us so we will have her car to make a run if necessary. Dinner is provided Friday night, a light breakfast of Fiber One bars and vendors at the vet checks if we do want to get something so food wise, we are packing lite!


Since you've got a support person what I'm going to say won't really apply, but because the riding I love is distance riding I get asked by people who know me and want to try it what they should bring. You comment about forgetting something you really need made me think of something I always say. Take some practice "trips" without going anywhere (camp on the backside of a pasture or at a supportive neighbors) so you can practice with your horse (high lining, hobbling, etc...over night) and you camp to. Doing that a few times will let you quickly sort out (and help you remember) what you really need and what you don't :lol:.

First time our you will probably really enjoy having a support person available . If you forgot something that's one of the things they are there for.

Enjoy and I hope the bug bites you like it's done so many. Most either love it or hate it, but there are a few who make up a middle ground :lol:


----------

